# Hazelhurst, GA Stunning Male



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook
doesn't sound like he's in imminent danger, but dont' know why they have it listed as animal shelter. 








*Age: *Approx. 4 Years *Gender: *Male *Kennel #*N/A
*Personality / Description*

This handsome boy is BUCK ED. He is 4 years old & is battling with flea & environmental allergies. Apparently the issues are getting worse each year, and now it's so bad that the vet has told his owner that there was nothing more they could do for him here. If he is to ever have any comfort again, he will need a New Home up North. (This is picture is a year old & though he still looks stunning, large sections of fur are now missing... scabby wounds on irritated & sensitive raw skin have taken over where thick, luscious fur one was.) 

Here is a little insert of Buck Ed's Mom's plea for help:

I got Buck Ed because my uncle got sick and could not take care of him anymore. He's about 4 years old. Every spring / summer his skin would bother him. This has gotten worse each year. He now not only has envirnmental allergies, but flea and possible food allergies. The Vet said he would be better off up north and in a single or maybe double pet home. Can you guys help me find him a new place to live? He is so miserable here. He scratches all the time and rubs his hair out. I love him and hate to see him like this. 
He an outside dog, but loves to come inside. Some times I let him stay in over night. We have had some hot days here lately and I've let him stay in while we've been at work. He will go lay in my son's room with toys all around him. He has never chewed up anything or had a accident in the house.
I appreciate any help you guys can give me.


Please help us find a cooler environment for this sweet boy to call home... in comfort. 

HAZLEHURST ANIMAL SHELTER 
52 J.A. Yawn Rd
Hazlehurst, GA 31539


For more info, please call Danielle @ 912-240-2244 (She can put you in touch with Buck Ed's Momma or you can email her at [email protected]


----------

